# TC Club Membership



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

I have email from last year on 2-26-13 that my club membership will soon expire, I guess I paid soon after, why did my club membership end today, 2-1-14? A 11 months later?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I don't see any payment in 2013. Check your PayPal account.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

I paid for a 2 year membership on 1/25/14 ID # 75E71931VV8382237. But my page still says join TC Club and my PM box is 100% full at 440 messages.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

BeanMeScot said:


> I paid for a 2 year membership on 1/25/14 ID # 75E71931VV8382237. But my page still says join TC Club and my PM box is 100% full at 440 messages.


Yep, you're good. Does it still show as full?


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

Looks ok now. Thanks!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Mine didn't auto renew even though we got the notice in my email. Now I have Ads and my PM box is full. I thought maybe my credit card had changed since the original order, but when I just tried to re-order it didn't go through. 

FYI: My PayPal account seems to be working fine as it just sent a payment to Starbucks.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I thought I remembered someone saying they don't properly auto renew anymore. What kind of error did you get trying to re-up manually?


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

They had to change the auto renew this year so it won't work this time. It would work going forward, if you allow it.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Mike Lang said:


> I thought I remembered someone saying they don't properly auto renew anymore. What kind of error did you get trying to re-up manually?


It just got stuck on the initial order screen and never went through. I finally just canceled. I imagine I could try again and it may work. Do I need to reorder it?



BeanMeScot said:


> They had to change the auto renew this year so it won't work this time. It would work going forward, if you allow it.


Will I need to repurchase my Membership again from scratch?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Yeah, it's still showing you as expired.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/view.php?pg=tcclub


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Mike Lang said:


> Yeah, it's still showing you as expired.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/view.php?pg=tcclub


Okay. I'll give it another shot. Thanks.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

bareyb said:


> Okay. I'll give it another shot. Thanks.


Done and it worked. My Mailbox is no longer full. Thanks!


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Great!


----------



## SueAnn (Oct 24, 2004)

he he he he he .. if you have any more issues call the phone number on your receipt.


----------

